# Pigeon Size



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum...I have been keeping Ringneck Doves for about 10 years, but I have recently acquired a few Pigeons and have a question about sizes.

I have what I believe to be a White Homer - he/she was a rescue bird; did not return home and the breeder did not want back...the same story for my newly adopted Birmingham Roller. 
I was hoping to keep the pigeons together - however the Roller is so much smaller than the Homer I have put him in with my Ringneck Doves. 

Is my Roller "petite"? His leg band is the same size as the Homers, but it looks like he is swimming in it, and a RND sized band would fit him better. The band is dated 2006 so I assume he is not a growing young bird. Also, what color is he "Red" or "Yellow" - hes still a bit wet from his bath in the first photo.
















Do I have a HUGE Homer? - easily twice the size of the Ringnecks' and my Roller.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Look right size to me. Ones a fast flyer ones a performer built for there tasks.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

A homer should not be twice the size of a roller. I have rollers and homers, and my rollers (which come from a small family of rollers) are about 75-80% as large as the homers. If there is that much size difference, maybe the roller is undersize? Does it seem healthy?

I'm not sure you need to separate them based on size. I recall someone posting on here that has a king pigeon in with homers. If I remember correctly, the king is a hen, and has been courted (or mated?) by a homer cock.

Edit:
I would consider that roller to be red. Too dark to be yellow. A roller should have a size 7 band, and a homer a size 8 band. Are you sure that is a homer and not a king?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birminghams are small birds, but she/he would do just fine with your other pigeon, which looks like a homer to me.. pigeons should not be with the doves.. doves tend to start fights which they may not win with a pigeon..of any size..pigeons are just more robust.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I am more worried that the Homer will injure the Roller - due to the big size difference and s/he seems more aggressive; I would never put the Doves in with the Homer... 

Roller in with the Homer: I can hold the Roller easily with one hand; the Homer is a two hand bird. 

















with doves:
photo#1 Strack & Roller on same perch, Asti above | photo #2 Roller and Asti















The Roller seems healthy: eyes bright, alert, meaty, and no sharp breast bone - he is just more the size of my Doves - his shape is different, of course, more rectangular or stocky - but the legs are the same thickness as the Doves.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see, because they are so confined to that cage, there may be a problem, with them together... I have a loft so I have very small figurita pigeons in with American fantails and they do fine as there is more room.. had one figurita pair up with a homer which was half her size and they did fine as they were a pair, so size is really not the issue, but where you have them and the attitude of you homer... you may look into getting larger quarters for all of them..


----------



## fly_heart (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes , I Agree With You Homer Usually Is Very Agressive Pigeon
So If You Can Keep It Seperate It Will Be Better


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

The Homer is in a large cage - its not huge, but its not small. I am in the process of building a aviary behind my garage. 
The Roller is doing quite fine with my two Doves - they were roosting together last night. The Doves are both males (dad & son) and oddly enough are getting along better with the Roller than they did with another Dove!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Doves and pigeons rarely get a long. I have one laceneck with my figuritas because the ringnecks rejected him. The figuritas are kind to him. It all depends. Ringnecks don't get scared at all. If the pigeon is nice they might get along. Just look out sometimes they do get a bit feisty. You got nice birds too. I like the yellow  or red.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Jeannine, Your roller is a Recessive yellow.which is the dilute form of recessive red. If it was a ash yellow then the tail and primaty flight feathers would be ash in color your bird has a yellow tail and primary flight feathers therefore recessive yellow.* .GEORGE


----------

